# Van convertors



## MissEllie (Sep 6, 2005)

Does anyone know of any companies who do van conversions in Ireland, North or South?


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Right beside you in Wexford.

Caratec in Camolin.

Aido


----------



## MissEllie (Sep 6, 2005)

Thx Aido, do you have a number for them or a website address?


----------

